# Please! Need Help URGENTLY for a Sick Pigeon just found..



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

This is my first post. Was thirlled and was heartened to discover this site, re: gaining the awareness that there are indeed so many of you out there who appreciate and honor the specialness and wondrousness of our winged friends. And who are in-turn so dedicated to helping them whenever possible.

Am long a bird lover. Have parrots for years. Also currently have an injured pigeon that I rescued a year ago. She's lame, can't walk (nor fly) but drags her legs behind her to get around--which she does very well! (Was using her wings as 'crutches' when I first found her on the street.) Had taken her to a noted avian vet who said it was most probably a spinal injury. Lives w/ my wife and me in an apt in a specially constructed large screen enclosure. Watches the many pigeons who daily visit the terrace thru the glass terrace-door. Sleeps on a pillow and is a cuddler. Is sweet, gentle, lovable, and I sense/believe very,very happy as well. 

But now to the urgent issue at hand. Two days ago saw a sick pigeon who had parked herself in a heavily trafficked pedestrian/bicycle area. Loaded w/ growths on her face/wings (see attached photos), and was unable to walk. (But she can 'stand,' unlike my 'house pigeon' pet, so I believe her immobility is due to great weakness and illness rather than to any lameness). 

We immediately moved her to a nearby large patch of green, and then ran home to bring her seed and water. She gingerly did partake of both and seemed peaceful, but did not move around. We returned in the evening to bring her more food and water and to check on her. Flies (not 'pigeon flies') were landing on her, but she didn't seem to have the strength to deal with it in any way. But worst thing was our learning that she was in an area where many rats scurry at night. 

We of course would NOT leave her victim to any such attacks and bites, so immediately took her home and put her in a large carton-box (that we modified to partially include mesh-screens sides)' so she could have air/light--and covered the bottom with a towel that we put on top of the cusion. Kept her on the terrace (a high floor condo), as we were concerned about exposing our 'house-pet pigeon' to any communicable illness she might have. Put water and seed (including the 'Harrison's' pellets we find our house-pet) in the box. She did consume a bit. Didn't think she would really make the night, but lo and behold she did. Main concern was to make her safe and as comfortable as possible.

Bottom line though is she's VERY, VERY SICK. Have her now for seventy-two hours, and she hardly moves. Changed the towel these last two days, AND have kept the food and water constant, AND, yesterday, gave her a bath (w/ a little Johnson's Baby Shampoo). She seemed to enjoy it but is virtually listless. Also put Neosporin on her many-too-many monstrous-sized hard 'bumps' (one had opened on her face, where she bled a little) And this morning when changing her towel/food/water, we also noticed some worms in her box (first time we saw this). But when we bathed her, were surprised to see that it seemed that she had no pigeon-lice (nor seemed to be host to any other insects).

Have attached a dozen photos--about half of her head (on which the mammoth sized bumps predominate), and the rest of her wings (where we discovered similar growths when we bathed her, and upon which we likewise applied Neosporin). Please do look at these photos; a picture's worth a thousand words in this instance (and, please be advised, these pictures are not too pretty).

The poor thing! I don't believe that she's suffering and do know that she's as comfortable as possible...and at least she's safe and clean in a nice airy locale w/ fresh ocean breezes, and is eating/drinking a little. But I can't say that she's improved in the past seventy-two hours in any way---although certainly the Neosporin, the constant fresh food and water, the bath, and the clean/safe parasite-free environment has certainly relaxed her a bit. Am really certain too that she understands we're trying to help her. 

But the fact of the matter is that she literally virtually never moves, doesn't have the strength to stand (and hardly enough to eat and drink), is extremely covered w/ so many MASSIVE 'bumps,' and obviously does have worms, do collectively (I regret to say) give a truer picture of her condition than any expressions of mine can provide w/ regard to what we're trying to do (or how moderately successful we may be) re: maximizing her comfort.

I desperately seek your advice, my newfound friends and fellow birdlovers on this forum! And needless to say, would be most appreciative, on this poor little gentle and weet bird's behalf, of whatever speed can be provided re: your responses.

Thanks so much! (Twelve jpeg photos attached, numbered 1 thru 12--please especially look at #'s 3,4,5,& 6).

P.S. Is the first time i'm using this forum so am a little confused. A window tells me I can't upload more than three files (jpegs). I will therefore add three more posts to this one, and insert three of the remaining twelve photos in And please, forum administrator, do forgive me if I'm doing anything out of protocol re: such action. Am not familiar w/ the proper protocol and am not rtying to abuse in any way what is correct. I do believe though that these pix are important. Thank you again for your consideration.


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Need Help Urgently....cont'd (#2 of 4) (photos 4-6)*

First continuation of my post. (Picture #'s 4-6 of the 12). Thank you!


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Need Help Urgently....cont'd (#3 of 4) (photo #'s 7-9)*

Second continuation of my original post (Photos 7 thru 9...of the 12). Thank you!


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Need Help Urgently...cont'd (#4 of 4) (photo #'s 10-12)*

Last continuationof my original post; contains photo #s 10, 11, and 12 (of the 12). Thank you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

First off, Miami, welcome to Pigeons.com! I wish your circumstances weren't so serious, but we take what comes.

Second, this is a very young bird, looking at the ceres (the place where most pigeons would have the white place on the base of their upper beak).

Third, gonna' have to look in the book on this one. Those look kinda' bad. Can you get an appointment with your avian vet el pronto?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

I'm so thankful you picked up this very needy bird. You have done a great job so far.

I'm at a loss for words here after seing this poor baby's pictures.

Keep the bird warm, preferably on a heating pad set on low for 20 minutes. You can put a towel between the bird and the heating pad. Make sure the bird is out of any air drafts and is in a quiet location, kind of like an intensive care area, without noise, and subdued light and move the bird as little as possible . Have you tried giving the bird any Pedialyte? Hydration would be a first priority.

You are right to let it just rest for now, and see how it responds.

Lets see what others have to say about the sores, and growths, Pox, Canker?. Are there any live maggots on it that you can see?

This bird has been thru a lot but & we take one step at a time...


Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

I was thinking Pox myself too. I'm not sure why there would be growths where the feathers attach to the skin though. But the growths around the head are pretty consistant with the pox virus.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can tell you this--the yellowness of many of the bumps are essentially the inflammatory process in birds, similar to "pus" in us. Therefore, what you're looking at are sites of infection. Now, the question is going to be whether you need to supply an antibiotic to ward off a massive bacterial attack or if this is viral. Considering the amount of the infection, you probably need to get him on an antibiotic for supportive reasons anyway. That's why I'm suggesting an avian vet.

There are also mites, I think, that can cause damage like this although I've never encountered them. That might require a Pyrethrin variety pesticide. Have you got any there that you can spray on your hands and carefully spread on the feathers lightly?

Pidgey


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thank you Pidgey!*

For replying so quickly! Ane re: the vet, nah, it's Fri late afternoon. First shot at best would be early next week. But you folks out there are wonderful, and I can't thank you enough for so quickly willing to check out the books. (And am of course interested to know WHAT the growths are). I don't believe though that she's suffering at the moment, woulud you agree!

Thanks again!


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thank you Pidgey for your follow-up!*

Re; what you wrote: "That might require a Pyrethrin variety pesticide. Have you got any there that you can spray on your hands and carefully spread on the feathers lightly..."

...do forgive me, my friend, I have no ideas what that is nor where to get it. Though I may be an ardent bird lover, my experience w/ and knowledge of pigeons is really minimal and I must admit ignorance re: ascertaining or treating their health matters. So all your help is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Miami,

Welcome and thank you for trying to help this poor bird. I'm sorry I can't be of more help to you. But, I am providing a link from our Resource section with a list of rescue, rehabbers and vets from all over the country. Click on it and scroll till you get to the state of Florida...there are a few contacts in the Miami area who may be able to help you sooner...at the far right of the page are the phone numbers.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8817

Good luck,

Linda


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thank you Tres Gray for your reply!*

And for your extention of heart re: this poor thing. Your advice was of course helpful...and re: your question of maggots, no, not at all. As I said, not even lice after the bath (but the worms I noticed this morning). She's resting comfortably now, and has moved a little.

PIDGEON PAL 2002 on the forum seems to believe it's pox too. That's viral, no? Any chance for a cure?

Thanks again all for you interest and support....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it's avian pox also and a really horrific case. Assuming it is avian pox, it is caused by a virus so about all that can be done is good supportive care (warmth, fluids, easily digested food), a course of antibiotics in case something bacterial is also going on, and swabbing the lesions with Betadine or Tea Tree Oil to try to dry up and shrink the lesions. If there are worms to boot, then this little one has got to be so terribly debilitated.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My friend who lives in Miami, has a great avian vet there, I'm going to contact her on your behalf.

Right now, the bird is very unstable and I cannot recommend anything without knowing having a daignoses. At this point it needs a vet.

Speaking of health, do you have any (Sovereign brand) colloidal silver? It would be the only thing I would use right now, in case of an infection, you can put a few drops down the throat and one in each eye and it is a start that won't harm it. 

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Perhaps Reti or Yong could get some of the urgently needed meds to Miami for his little one over the weekend.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Miami,

Reti is going to send you a private message with her phone number so we can get this bird some help.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Miami,

please check your private messages.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for saving the poor little sick juvenile pigeon!

Please make sure you isolate the sick pigeon from your other birds. I'd wash hands and change clothes before handling your pet birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Does anybody know what's going on with this bird and this situation? I hate this stuff when a "big deal" thread gets going and then .. oblivion ..

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Miami,



Wow...

One thing...as this is an adolescent Bird, it may be interested to be fed in the way Babys are fed, and, you can do this with the hollow of a Baby Nipple.

In this instance, if the Bird is interested to do so, it also means you may introduce a very nutritionally enhanced diet to augment whatever Seeds the Bird is otherwise eating on it's own.

The best possible nutrition right now will be very important for this Bird...

Seeds alone and a dab of Vitamines in their Water might not be anywhere near as good as a great deal more and intentional additional nutrition, fed to them in this way, which the Bird might just enjoy too, as something re-assureing and happy and familiar for them.

I have recently begun to do this, and last night, an injured and quite forlorn Bird, came right around to be comfortable and to feel welcome and assured...PLUS it got some really nutritious food into him far exceeding what the Seeds he was not eating, would have given him...and soon he was eating Seeds and feeling so much better...it is a great morale booster for them, and a comfort to their woes...and, is faster than waiting for them to elect to start eating enough otherwise, as well as it can prime the pump for them TO feel interested in eating...

If you would like, I will be happy to elaborate on this as for method, and the recipies for the foods.


Thank you brave Souls to have recued this one...and Godspeed with it's recovery...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Does anybody know what's going on with this bird and this situation? I hate this stuff when a "big deal" thread gets going and then .. oblivion ..
> 
> Terry


Terry,

The last thing I heard was that Miami did bring the bird over to Reti's Friday night,and got the bird started on a few things & gave him medication for the bird. The bird did make it thru the night, havent heard anything further. 

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Treesa.

I am sorry about that, Terry. I had a hectic day yesterday, I should have found some time to post.

Miami and his wife brought the bird Friday night. We stabilized the poor thing, which looked emaciated, dehydrated and very sick.
I have no doubt he has pox, probably also internal. Maybe even something else going on. One eye looks infected.
I gave them some vitamins to give daily, probiotics, thuja occidentalis for the pox, doxycycline for infection, colloidal silver on the eye for the infection.
Yesterday morning I talked to Miami, the bird was alive and drinking and pecking on seeds. 
I am waiting for further update today.

They are wonderful people who care deeply about animals and this sweet little bird. So, this little one is in very good hands.
Lets hope we have good news today.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just talked to Miami. The poor baby took a turn for the worse this morning.
Any ideas how we can revive this little one are appreciated.

Thanks all

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> Thank you, Treesa.
> 
> I am sorry about that, Terry. *I had a hectic day yesterday, I should have found some time to post*.Reti


Hi Reti,
Since there are only so many hours in a day, one can only do so much.  


Hello Miami,
I'm so sorry to hear your little patient isn't doing well.
Let's hope he makes a vast turnaround towards recovery. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti and all,

Sorry I came across so grumpy .. sadly I was grumpy but not at Reti in any way. I knew she would help in any way that she could.

I'm very sorry that the prognosis is so poor for this little bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti or Miami,

What is the current condition of the bird .. ie. what is the "turn for worse"?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Miami called Reti back this morning and said he had "perked up" after hydrating him with sugar & probiotics in the water.

Have not heard anymore.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear of the improvement .. thanks Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The turn for the worse was the bird was unresponsive this morning. Laying on one side, legs, wings stretched out. Yesterday he was alert and eating and drinking.
I adviced Miami to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.
Last phone conversation, around 1.30pm, the bird was doing a bit better, not eating though, so I recommended some baby cereal for now, and hopefully tomorrow we can start him on formula.
Oh, Miami gave him some puppy chow, seems though like he is not digesting it, plus there is diarrhea now.
We need a lot of prayers for this little one.

Thank you for your concern, Terry.
Thank you for keeping everybody updated, Treesa.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...please consider my mention of the 'Morale Booster'...

It is easy, it can get needed nutrients, medicines, suppliments, electrolytes and liquids into them, and, the gesture itself, for them, is very meaningful and re-assureing...it can be a 'deal maker', where it's absense can be a 'deal breaker'.

I would be happy to share my 'soup' recipies and method, if a review of them is needed for this.

If the Bird makes the decision that it's keeper is 'as' a careing parent, or oif the caretaker will do the feeding gesture of a parent, then there is a shift of being connected in a 'safe' and happy way, (kinds like those secret 'Masonic' handshakes that let two strangers say, "One of us!" Lol...) and the connection can go a long way as for their decideing to live...their sense of the scenario, then, reconstellates...

It is one way to get them to know the deal is safe, loveing, and real in their terms...

It is best if one may do this in the beginnning of course, but even if a little late, it is still worth a try...

Otherwise, all they know, is that they feel poorly, are trapped by stangers of another species who are not connecting to them with gestures they understand or feel assured by, are confused with all the man handleing and invasive attentions, they feel vulnerable as for their lost automony, and, combined with the visceral and other compromise, feelings of threat and stress of their condition physically, they can decide it is not worth putting up with and fade. No matter how technically adept those attentions they may recieve may be otherwise...they mean nothing in terms the Bird will find emotionally meaningful or assureing in it's language...or the ministerings and proceedures are positively contextually stressing themselves and do not occur in a primary context of them feeling safe and recognised.

If they feel assured in their language, you can handle them and do things and they are not stressed hardly at all...just mildly discomforted but with no emotional stress or feeling of being threatened by it.

It is not a guarentee of course, but it is a damned good bet, that if you do do this, and do it right, it can improve the matter, and fast, too.

And even if it does not, it will have been worth a try...  

Seems to me...


This one needs anything it can get...to go on...



Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Phil,

the bird seems calm and not really stressed at all. Miamiand his wife care deeply about him and animals in general. Proof, when they were here, my Johnny Cat took a liking to them right away. Usually it takes two three visits for him to even get close to strangers. I believe animals know.


A link to your "soups' would be great.

Thanks.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> The turn for the worse was the bird was unresponsive this morning. Laying on one side, legs, wings stretched out. Yesterday he was alert and eating and drinking.
> I adviced Miami to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.
> Last phone conversation, around 1.30pm, the bird was doing a bit better, not eating though, so I recommended some baby cereal for now, and hopefully tomorrow we can start him on formula.
> Oh, Miami gave him some puppy chow, seems though like he is not digesting it, plus there is diarrhea now.
> Reti



The liquid formula with probiotics would be better until his gut is stabilized. The bird probably hasn't had any real food for quite some time, the puppy chow might have been a little too much to start giving, quite a shock to the system . It's like re-introducing a human being on food once he has been starved, you have to go slow with easy to digest food. My parents said after the war, they started getting all this rich food from the Canadians (they lived in once occupied Holland) they got sick on it, and threw it up, and had to start on basic dry crackers. 

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Treesa,

you are right. I recommended the baby cereal for now until tomorrow, maybe we can get some formula.
The reason I recommended the puppy chow is that I thought some extra protein would do this little guy good, didn't happen. 
Hope he'll do better on the cereal. And yes, he is getting probiotics.

Reti


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*My extreme gratitude to all!*

Do forgive my not posting since Friday evening. Since then, I have, by the grace of Trees Gray (and my sincerest thanks to you Trees Gray for this!), been in direct touch exclusively w/ Reti--who, w/ her husband Lee, had invited and welcomed my wife, myslelf, and our sacred charge, into their home. Where, w/ concern, love, empathy, and extraordinary expertise, a diagnosis was established, a regiment prescribed, and an initial administration of meds (w/ attendant 'lessons' re: its continuation in our home, by us) was provided. And since then, by phone, I have, as noted above, been numerous times in contact w/ Reti directly....not having a chance during this period to check emails or check the forum.

As Reti had noted, the first twenty-four hours following the providison of her skilled hand and medical professionalism DID result in DRASTIC improvement....but unfortunately, as of early this moning (i.e. twelve hours later), things took a dramatic plunge. Have therefore been in direct contact w/ her numerous times during the day. Though the pox bumps are now drier and virtually about to fall off re: following her persscription, the poor little avian patient has taken a plunge to extreme weakness, foot-rigidness, and the inability to even keep herself upright. But every time a syringe-full of treatment is administered, the one good eye pops open in response (and she did drink a bit on her own, when water was presented to her). My greatest concern though is that her 'rump' is extremely swollen, as I had shared w/ Reti, and on numerous times today I literally 'squeezed' out watery fecal matter (much of it was the puppy chow) and liquid to try to reliefve the pressure....and had given her a bit of a 'sitz-bath.' About a half hour ago, it looked a wee better in swollenness..and we're taking it two hours at a time, w/ Reti's constant phone supervision.

Please do forgive again my lack of staying in touch w/ all you wonderful kindhearted souls from all corners who have been sending your concern, support, compassion, prayers, energy, love, and wise counsel. I do promise to directly keep you updated via personal posts, but, in the interim, I know that Reti is in a sense 'fielding' all replies and responding to them on behalf of my wife and I....but more so, on behalf of our sweet palomic charge....and, due to expitiousness and my having been away from my desk (which probably will be the case tomorrow as well)....I myself haven't been nor expect to be online--w/ however direct contact w/ Reti being the primary course at the moment of accessing the cumulative knowledge and counsel that you all so givingly have seen fit to offer.

So, unitil I have the opp to again directly post, please accept the deepest gratitude for your con'td aid, concern, heartfulness, expertise, and your 'rooting' for the cause around which you all have so passionately rallied-arond re: the restoration of health and the increasing of the chances for survival of our little friend here...which, due to merely your outpouring alone, I assure you, have been and continue to be augmented to the max! Love and appreciation to all! To be cont'd....


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2005)

*All of you will never be forgotten...*

I just hung up on the phone w/ Reti.

About twenty minutes ago, I went into the room in which Sweet Birdie's box was. A darkened room w/ soft music playing. Needed something in that particular room at that particular moment. A coincindence? Not really.

Within thiry seconds after I entered the room (in which I had not turned on the lights, searching instead for what I was look for in the dark), I heard a sudden rustling in her box. (Was she calling to say goodbye?) I went over and lifted the screen. Picked her up and held her. She passed in my hands...

To you all, the eternal gratitude from my wife, myslef, and from Sweet Birdie, who had gifted the two of us w/ the opportunity to care for her these past few days, as she had gifted all of us w/ her presence here on our planet...and especially those who 'knew her' through this post, i.e. all of YOU, who, very directly, were indeed 'involved' with her and at her side...

I will be back Tuesday to post again and follow-up. With more thoughts and renewed thanks. But did not want the night to pass w/ out immediately alerting all of you, who were so concerned and so interested and so dedicated and so helpful, with the recent turn. You are all wonderful. As wonderful and as special as birds themselves. And what higher compliment can one offer...

A good night to all of you, w/ eternal gatefulness and appreciation...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry this little one did not make it. That must have been very hard after devoting so much time and effort on his behalf. You had an awesome support group and together gave this bird every possible chance to survive. Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry Miami. Thank you so much for all your efforts and to Reti and Treesa too for assisting with the logistics of this very sad and difficult case. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh...darn...

I am sorry...

Thanks Miami for your kindness to this Bird...

Thanks Reti...Tressa...Terry...Pidgey...all the Pidgeon buds.

That was a hell of a good try -


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tears again for the passing of this sweet bird. What wonderful people to care so much.


----------

